# Gas locker vent



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have broken the louvered plastic vent in my gas locker door (pushed on it to close the door, was rushing in the cold and rain), do any of you kind people out there know where I can get a new one? The vent hole in the door is 10”x4”. 

Have looked on line but with no luck and it’s a bit of a drive to my nearest caravan dealer, so before I drive there I would like to know if these things are readily available and standard sizes?

Thanks for any help Ralph.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ralph, I broke one of mine recently and obtained a replacement from our local caravan dealer in Luton, they are made by Stadium, my actual vent cover is only 9.5 x 6.5 ( 240 x 165 mm ) so the hole in the door is obviously smaller, I expect you can get different sizes. Try a google search for Stadium Vents they may have a website.
Phil.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried the local DIY shops?. When I needed a similar item for a pick-up cover found one in Do it all


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ralph,

have you tried the following;

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk a major supplier of m/home/caravan spares

www.reimo.co.uk mainly parts for vw campers but they do have an extensive parts catalogue

www.caktanks.co.uk extensive spare parts list for m/homes (not online though). Very difficult to get through on the phone, constantly engaged but you might get lucky.

happy hunting,

pete.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Try Riversway Leisure _ Glossop Caravans - Towsure (www.towsure.co.uk)

They all do mail order


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Like fjmike, I would suggest you try DIY shops. Our local builders merchant has vents of all shapes and sizes in stock. As they are not lumbered with the description of "leisure" items, they are not 4x overpriced either.

Another good find I made at the builders merchant was a very fine metal mesh. Used under soffits I belive. Ideal for sandwiching between louvred vents and body to keep insects out.

---
Steven


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for the help, I now have one on order from Barrons for £12.00 (they had one in they had ordered for a Ci motorhome, another Italian van), tried several DIY places but the standard size seems to be 9x3 not the 10x4 that I needed.

Ralph


----------

